

Newton didn't give second law of motion: research - shireeshj
http://www.delhinews.net/index.php/sid/225935167

======
dalke
For more background details, see [http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/newton-
principia/#NewLawMo...](http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/newton-
principia/#NewLawMot) .

